
Okteto – Kubernetes for Developers - alexellisuk
https://okteto.com
======
markbaikal
Seems similar to skaffold:
[https://github.com/GoogleContainerTools/skaffold](https://github.com/GoogleContainerTools/skaffold)

~~~
Ramiro
Skaffold's focus in on automating the build, push, apply part of the
development cycle. Okteto's focus is on moving development to a Kubernetes
cluster, abstracting away Kubernetes and the container from your inner
developing loop. (I'm one of the creators of Okteto).

------
all_usernames
Please, make it stop. For anyone trying to pick the "right" tool for the k8s
platform there are so. many. tools.

~~~
mpb88
There are actually not that many tools solving this problem. I appreciate the
efforts of the project team and look forward to learning more about it.

~~~
Ramiro
We started building Okteto last year because we found that the existing tools
were focused on speeding up the kubernetes cycle, and not on the end to end
flow. Our goal with Okteto and Okteto Cloud is for most developers to be able
to work on Kubernetes-based applications without even realizing they are on
Kubernetes.

